# DeWalt Tough System



## JBadaoa (Jan 29, 2011)

I know a cheaper way. Take the tools home and use the company's tools! 

Bosch has a system like dewalts that I have heard good things about. Check those out


----------



## FanelliBT (Dec 14, 2012)

JBadaoa said:


> I know a cheaper way. Take the tools home and use the company's tools!


Company requires us to supply our own cordless drills hole saws ect

Some of the tools I own are just better versions of what the company supplies... So I can work more efficiently ...


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

These from Bosch and some keyed alike padlocks.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

JBadaoa said:


> I know a cheaper way. Take the tools home and use the company's tools!
> 
> Bosch has a system like dewalts that I have heard good things about. Check those out





FanelliBT said:


> Company requires us to supply our own cordless drills hole saws ect
> 
> Some of the tools I own are just better versions of what the company supplies... So I can work more efficiently ...


Still take `em home when you are not working. If the company requires you to supply your own, then let the other blokes bring their own, instead of using your stuf


----------



## Buckrduck (Mar 1, 2013)

I move between two truck at my job. I pull my tool everyday! I seen how my coworkers treat stuff. I just pull up to my truck unload then park the company truck take two min....


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

I love the Tough system. I have all of my cordless tools in there. Impact, drill, rotorary hammer drill, angle grinder, multi tool, recip saw, cfl light, led light, charger, batteries, fish tape, fish rods, sds bits, auger bits, parts, etc...
The hand cart is money. Makes carrying 180lbs of crap a breeze. I have padlocks for the individual boxes and one to lock them into the cart. I also carry a bike lock to secure the cart while on lunch.

The Bosch system is a cheaper plastic, the dewalt is tough and has very thick walls. 
IMO, if you want to move your crap a lot, buy it, you won't regret it.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

FanelliBT said:


> Company requires us to supply our own cordless drills hole saws ect
> 
> Some of the tools I own are just better versions of what the company supplies... So I can work more efficiently ...


WTF? Hole saws??? 
I can see you wanting your own cordless, but hole saws? Those are consumables. NO WAY in hell I would do that, OR require an employee to. 

And you say half the tools on the truck are yours? That is your fault and no one else's. 

I agree with KB. Pull 'em every night. :thumbsup:


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

Why is it when you help another guy you don't have your van? Job that takes two (like pulling long runs of wire) there's two vans there. The van w/ your tools goes everywhere with you. You should be joined at the hip.

Edit: I agree with speedy. You need to take off the hole saws and other consumables. If your company wants you fighting cheap dull bits to get the job done thats their problem not yours. Good companies know the value of good tools others don't. Use what they give you.


----------



## UncleMike (Jan 2, 2013)

Buckrduck said:


> I move between two truck at my job. *I pull my tool everyday!* I seen how my coworkers treat stuff. I just pull up to my truck unload then park the company truck take two min....


TMI, my friend. :laughing:


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

FanelliBT said:


> Ok so here's the deal... My company has been starting to let other people use my van, when i am not in, or working with another guy. Needless to say guys have been starting to use my tools.
> 
> No one had stolen/lost/broken anything YET! I have spent a lot of money on a lot of really good tools. In that process I have learned to respect and take care of them. A lot of guys in my company don't, or worse think that a drill is a drill and can be used to drill any size hole in any material. Almost half the tools on my truck belong to me, not the company, and it seems my complaints about it are largely ignored.
> 
> ...


I have the tough system with cart. I wouldn't bother with the boxes without getting the cart its what sets the kit apart from the others. Get an extra one of the big boxes.









I would crack skulls if some used my tools with out asking. Occasionally some one else uses my truck but they have never used my tools.


----------



## FanelliBT (Dec 14, 2012)

There are some guys that I trust and don't mind them using my tools but some of the others... Well lets say there tools are all @&$! because they break all of them!

Taking all of my tools home is way too prohibitive to do all the time. Too time consuming every night to load up my truck take them home, bring them inside, wake up load up my pick up, take them to work, load them in the van. Way to much work.


----------



## FanelliBT (Dec 14, 2012)

union347sparky said:


> Why is it when you help another guy you don't have your van? Job that takes two (like pulling long runs of wire) there's two vans there. The van w/ your tools goes everywhere with you. You should be joined at the hip.
> 
> Edit: I agree with speedy. You need to take off the hole saws and other consumables. If your company wants you fighting cheap dull bits to get the job done thats their problem not yours. Good companies know the value of good tools others don't. Use what they give you.


Out company requires us to purchase the first round of hole saws, unibits ( but replaces them as they go ) 

Our required tools does include a 1/2" to 2" KO set. There are other things on the van that are mine just to make my life easier though, the high hat adjustable holesaw for example.

Also the Van bit we don't own enough company and right now 2 of them died, and durning the recession we cut most of the apprentices to keep the mechanics. So some jobs teams get paired our as 2 mechanics and we need the vans for other crews. It's a pain in the @ss


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

FanelliBT said:


> Out company requires us to purchase the first round of hole saws, unibits ( but replaces them as they go )
> 
> Our required tools does include a 1/2" to 2" KO set. There are other things on the van that are mine just to make my life easier though, the high hat adjustable holesaw for example.
> 
> Also the Van bit we don't own enough company and right now 2 of them died, and durning the recession we cut most of the apprentices to keep the mechanics. So some jobs teams get paired our as 2 mechanics and we need the vans for other crews. It's a pain in the @ss



No offense, but your company sounds real crappy. Why would the pair of guys working together change? Why would you go work at one job but leave your tools for someone else? Doesn't that guy have his own tools? Why does he need yours? I still don't get it. 

So is this right? You are working at a job but all your tools, that you paid for, are being used as company tools for some schmuck across town to do another job who doesn't have any tools he paid for. I'd tell the Cletus you work for you want rent money per hour he uses your tools as work tools. You don't see auto mechanics, who buy their own snap on tools, leave their tool boxes unlocked for night crew to use do you?


----------



## FanelliBT (Dec 14, 2012)

union347sparky said:


> No offense, but your company sounds real crappy. Why would the pair of guys working together change? Why would you go work at one job but leave your tools for someone else? Doesn't that guy have his own tools? Why does he need yours? I still don't get it.
> 
> So is this right? You are working at a job but all your tools, that you paid for, are being used as company tools for some schmuck across town to do another job who doesn't have any tools he paid for. I'd tell the Cletus you work for you want rent money per hour he uses your tools as work tools. You don't see auto mechanics, who buy their own snap on tools, leave their tool boxes unlocked for night crew to use do you?


I may not be being clear we don't really have enough helpers right now. I am working with another mechanic on his job wiring and installing a 60kw generator I do not need all of my tools for this job. So they stay in my van. Most of the time no one uses my van, lately since 2 of the vans died we have some mechanics that need vans and use some that are not being used that day ( right now mine ). Is that clearer? The shop is not telling these guys to use my tools, they are just seeing that mine will work better then the other one on the truck and are using it.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

They gave me a company vehicle with no tools in it, I put my own in there and then the "Joe needs to pick your van up for a couple of days", "You drive to the job with Steve, then he will take the van and pick you up at 4:30" crap started, one night when someone came to pick the van up I said I don't care what you do don't bring it back to my house. I'd rather just work out of my vehicle and collect a kilometre allowance. It got too much of a hassle loading and unloading my tools in and out every time.


----------



## foothillselectrical (Mar 17, 2013)

That's where I was going to go with it chewy. I'll just supply my own tools, work out of my truck, and you pay me mileage. That's what I did at my last job. But still, supplying your own hole saws? Come on! What kind of jack leg outfit requires that? If I'm going to supply my own hole saw, power drills, benders, threaders, etc then I may as well supply my own customers too! That's just my opinion.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Tough System is awesome, and I don't like anything Dewalt!

Only complaint is price... Do some serious shopping around, I have seen the prices range from fair to rip off. 

And not that other systems are cheaper, they're not. I just think the price is high for what it is, but it's definitely value over the life and these Dewalt cases will last a LONG time.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

For sure. 

I paid $300 for mine, complete. 
I shopped around and found pricing as high as $450. I also dont like dewalt but I own some stanley toolboxes and like the quality. Figured the dewalt would be as good or better. Turns out to be quite a bit better.

My only gripe is the hand cart. No way would I consider loading it up. Seems a little flimsy for over 150lbs.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

Wpgshocker said:


> For sure.
> 
> I paid $300 for mine, complete.
> I shopped around and found pricing as high as $450. I also dont like dewalt but I own some stanley toolboxes and like the quality. Figured the dewalt would be as good or better. Turns out to be quite a bit better.
> ...


I don't know, I put four runs of the 350 copper And one run of 3/o copper all @50 feet on it and drag it all across the worksite, across trenches, up steps and its holding up fine. Plus my boxes are pretty freaking heavy.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

tates1882 said:


> I don't know, I put four runs of the 350 copper And one run of 3/o copper all @50 feet on it and drag it all across the worksite, across trenches, up steps and its holding up fine. Plus my boxes are pretty freaking heavy.


Good to know. I had about 150 on mine and the wheels sounded like they were straining.


----------



## FanelliBT (Dec 14, 2012)

Does anyone know what size padlock you need for these boxes?


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

It's a pretty big hole for a lock, but the thing is made out of plastic.. so really, what's the point of a big lock?


----------



## Open Delta (Apr 17, 2012)

I have ro use my own tools but just hand tools. The bigger stuff I just tell them I can't afford and use theirs


----------

